# Great composers



## rstinton (May 7, 2002)

Stephen Spielberg is casting for a new film based around the great 
composers. Anyway to give the film a twist and some "oomph" he 
decides to cast the parts to the great action heroes of today. He calls 
Stallone, Arnie, Bruce Willis and Seagal into his office to hear who they 
would like to play:

"Well," started Stallone, "I've always admired Mozart. I would love 
to play him."

"Chopin has always been my favourite, and my image would improve if 
people saw me playing the piano" said Willis. "I'll play him."

"I've always been partial to Strauss and his waltzes," said Segal. 
"I'd like to play him."

Spielberg was very pleased with these choices. "Sounds splendid." 
Then, looking at Schwarzenegger, he asked, "Who do you want to be, 
Arnold?"

So Arnold says ...

"I'll be Bach."

;D ;D


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

RSTINTON, 
I don't want to pinch your joke, it's a good one.

However, it did remind me of the time when as a Crimininologist I had to dig up Chopin's grave. After getting down to the coffin we heard some scratching noises and then, when we opened the coffin, Chopin sat up amidst a pile of manuscripts, furiously rubbing out the notes he had written years before.
"What are you doing Chopin?" shouted my boss.
"Just decomposing" came the reply.

Yours was better than mine :-[


----------



## rstinton (May 7, 2002)

To quote Basil Brush.......boom boom!

Great.

Richard


----------

